# Music Composition class?



## MEDIEVAL MIAMI (May 10, 2009)

Is there such a thing as a music composition class? If so, what do they teach? And, am I less of a composer if I was, at some point, instructed how to play with my ideas and creativity?
Since my professors’ teachings are influencing my work, do I get credit for my full creativity or is it partial?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

of course they exist, in fact the majority of composers will have taken lessons. it doesnt detract from a composers worth at all, as most professors aim to aid the student in developing their own style.


----------



## MEDIEVAL MIAMI (May 10, 2009)

That's good to know.

Right now I'm applying to university, do I have to be majoring on music in order to take that class? I'm an architecture student, but I've been thinking on taking music composition class.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

The only pre-requisite for Music Composition is that you know how to read music. You'd be surprised how many students in my composition class got up and left because they only knew how to read guitar tabs or whatnot.

This literally happened in Comp I: "You mean I have to be able to read music?" *gets up and leaves*

There was also a woman who was being stubborn and tried to get the professor to explain every basic facet of music theory. She finally dropped after about two weeks.

If you aren't adept at reading music, I recommend taking Music Reading beforehand - even if you have some history in music (such as band or chorus).


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Im not sure about the US but here in europe there are quite a few more prerequsites including the submission of a portfolio, listening tests, solfege and perhaps a written examination.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

At my university, you have to have passed theory I-IV with good grades in order to get into comp lessons. I'll be taking theory IV next semester and hopefully I can get into comp lessons.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

I guess it depends on the college / university - my school had no official curriculum pre-requisite requirements for registration.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Im not sure about the US but here in europe there are quite a few more prerequsites including the submission of a portfolio, listening tests, solfege and perhaps a written examination.


That's the same as in the US- if you're applying as a composition major. Taking composition classes are different, especially at a large university. I'd say the same as others, know how to read music and have a general background in music theory.


----------

